# Interface eth0 gets up even though the cable is not present

## drseergio

My problem is that even though the hardware interface is not connected but the net.eth0 gets up and running anyway. It gets IP 169.254.84.166. Why does it happen and how to stop it?

----------

## drseergio

Excerpt from /etc/conf.d/net:

```

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 3 -N"

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

```

----------

